# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Krijimet e mia për ty

## augusta b

Per te......



Nuk doja kurre te jetoja e qete
Nje dite,te njejten dite te pafytyre
Ose nje nate te lodhur,pa asgje brenda.


Me thane :ngerdheshje: y planete mund te perplasen
Por nuk e dija a ishte e verteta
Dua vetem t'i shikoj te shkelqejne,te dridhen,te jetojne....


Do jem ketu,do jem diku aty ne ane te tokes
Vetem,dhe me ty
E dashuruar me dashurine....
LE te jem heshtja jote
Dua planetet tane te perplasen ne shkretetire,
Te perplasen,te shperthejne,si figure parajse.


Me jep nje fryme te te shkruaj nje kenge
Ta degjosh,dhe ta hedhesh pastaj
Le te ikja me vone,larg...afer...larg...
qe kendej pergjithmone.


Te isha planet i nxehte,pa hije
Dhe ti te kerkosh hijen time.....

----------


## augusta b

per te......

Nese mundesha te isha per nje cast me ty
Do i falja kohes vete kuptimin e saj,
Duke humbur ndjenjen e oreve.
Me ler te vij me ty
Eja ti po deshe,por mos me hiq
Ate qe kaq me perket.


Mos me hiq ate shetitje neper yje.
Do te te jap nje nga perlat e mia te shumta,
Lotet,secili me vleren e tij.

Deshirat e mia shume,qellimet gjithashtu
Por njera eshte deshira qe bej gjithmone,
Atje lart,ne rete e deshirave:
"Me ler pak me te,e dashur kohe"


Dita i le rrugen nates
"Mos di te me thuash,ku shkon,ke do gjesh"
Nuk shkoj askund,pervec nje vendi
Dhe nuk gjej asnje;pervec nje vendi
Shkoj ne endrrat e tua fshehte dhe te gjej ty.


Ajo qe dua te bej,eshte te te coj neper yje.
Aty ku s'ka kufinj,nuk nderron ndjenje
Nuk ka nevoje te shtiresh,por do rrosh per dashuri
Dhe do jetosh per te....


Atehere do me japesh perlen qe te dhashe
Atehere do bej kohen te ndaloje,
Atehere,do zboj endrrat larg....


Perderisa do jem me ty.....zemer.....Land

----------


## augusta b

-Perse jemi nje?-te pyeta nje nate
Ndersa trupat tane ishin bere nje....
Ti me pe ne sy dhe buzeqeshjen gjete
Une buzeqeshja dhe humbisja aty.


-Ku i dihet jetes?-me the ate nate
-Misteret e saj nuk mund t'i shpjegoj
-Ndoshta ne jete tjeter une isha ti
-Ndoshta ne jete tjeter,mund te ishim nje....


-Perse jemi nje?-me pyete nje nate
-Se te ndjej kaq fort,ti e di shume mire
-Se te ndjej dhe une,kaq fort sa dhe ti
-Sepse shpirti im,eshte bere per dy.....

----------


## land

sonte dua te pi
asgje pastaj te mos kujtoj
brenda ne tym te ngelem peng
per te paguar mekatet te mos kem frike

sonte dua te pi
dua te kaloj kufijte e mij
brenda ne tym te refehem
per endrrat e mia te humbura

i ndez me cigare
i shuaj me pije
tani qe mora llahtaren
hi te behen te gjitha
sonte dua te pi
te gjithe dhe te gjitha ti shuaj
brenda ne tym te zhdukem

prapa te mos shoh me
i ndez me cigare
i shuaj me pije
hi te behen te gjitha

----------


## land

nuk jetoj pa ty asnje minute
e dashura ime,nga fati eshte shkruar
dua afer teje te rri
dua hija jote te behem
çdo plage qe te dhemb te lehtesoj

qepallat e mi te mbyll
te me puthesh dhe te shuhem
dua afer teje te rri pergjithmone
te ndjej,te adhuroj te deshiroj
nese dikur do te humbas,do te cmendem





to augustina

----------


## augusta b

Kerkova nen token time te gjeja nje vullkan
Si ai qe ti dikur me premtove
Si ai qe kurre nuk enderrova pa ty ne kete toke
Si ai qe dje me dhe,qe sot me more.


Kerkova hapesires t'i jepja nje klithme te forte
Si ajo qe cante eren dhe ajrin dikur
Si ajo qe forme merrte,gjalleronte
Si shkendije e zjarrit perplasur ne mur.


Nje vullkan i tille qe kurre me pare s'ndodhi
Nje vullkan krateresh shumefish
nje termet me pas,dy tre qindra mijera
nje shperthim i tille,qe s'ndodhi serish

----------


## augusta b

me jep vullkanin,te te jap nje bote te re
dhe ta quajme kete bote,gezim
ta mbushim me drite,lumturi,hare
me jep vullkanin,i shtrenjti im.


preke me dore ate llave te nxehte
ate llave qe s'behet kurre hi
ate llave qe merr forme te shenjte
ate llave qe me sjell vetem ti.


ky vullkan nuk shkaterron asgje
eshte shperthim,shkendije,burim
preke lehte fare,te degjosh nje ze
eshte zeri yt,ndermjet zerit tim.

----------


## mondishall

Bukur, augusta b! Ndjenje e thelle e shprehur ne vargje. Urime!

----------


## DI_ANA

Bukur Augusta b....

Vazhdo te shprehesh ate qe ndjen dhe vargu i dale nga thellesia e shpirtit eshte vargu me i bukur!

Respekte

----------


## land

dashuria nderton
sheron,krijon
iluminon,ngjyros
mbush,bashkon
riforcon,
nje ylber dashurie per ty.
dua te jem une
te bej shoqeri diteve te tua te ardheshme.
te zgjoj me nje puthje dhe ledhatim
shkrihen, ne veshtrimet e mia
nyjet e malinkonive te tua.

----------


## land

do doja te isha tek ty, ne kete moment.
doja te isha brenda teje.
doja te isha ne zemren tende.
doja te isha ne shpirtin tend
moment ne te cilin
doja te isha krejtesisht,
i gjithi,thellesisht,
edhe me trup.
te degjoja zerin tend ne ekstaze
doja te degjoja frymemarjen tende
doja te shihja
syte e tu te vdisnin tek une.
doja
syte e mi te vdisnin tek ty.
pas nje orgazme te shumefishte
pambarim,deflagrante,te embel.

----------


## land

atje ku mbaron hapesira
dhe fillon infiniti
do te te marr me vete
te tejkalojme gravitetin e kohes
si kokrriza rere te padukshme
brenda nje KLESIDRE
qe levizin ne cdo moment
ne infinit
do ti çajme kufijt e absolutes
atje ku koha nuk ka me kuptim
ne nje kohe ku distancat humbin kuptimin
do te hyjme ne nje dimension tjeter
keshtu shpirterat tane do te bashkohen
ne nje jete te vetme........
augusta and land.........ONE

----------


## land

e bera ne qetesi.
ne qetesi te bertita dashurine time
dhe mbusha tenden.
duart e mia qe te preknin
nje dridhje e ftohte mbi lekure
arome pasioni dhe shije per ty.
......trupi jot sensual
deshire qe djeg.
shpirtrat tane qe fundosen
ne nje trup te vetem.

----------


## Apollyon

> me jep vullkanin,te te jap nje bote te re
> dhe ta quajme kete bote,gezim
> ta mbushim me drite,lumturi,hare
> me jep vullkanin,i shtrenjti im.
> 
> 
> preke me dore ate llave te nxehte
> ate llave qe s'behet kurre hi
> ate llave qe merr forme te shenjte
> ...


wow Komplimenta.
Kjo eshte poezi shum e bukur, edhe shum erotike. 

Bravo augusta

----------


## SaS

buzet e tua ti provoja vetem nje here,edhe njehere...
te ikja i eksituar naten te kthehesha ne rere !!! 
te thithka gjoksin qe jep vec jete ...
te largohesha diku lart, te shkoja tek retë!!!
vetem njehere llave te isha, te shkrihesha ne trup...
te putheshim si te cmendur pa pasur aspak turp !!!
ah e dashur syte buzeqeshja prekja  jote me con ne delir, ekstaze, pafundesi...
nje nate dashuri klithma ,renkime orgazem  ,agoni,ah ajo nate ... nje nate perjetesi !!!

----------


## ajzberg

E di qe mezi me pret shpesh del ne ballkon
E di qe se largu buzeqsh kur me shikon 
E di qe dreken te shtruar do e gjej
E di qe komcat e kemishes vet nuk i zberthej
E di qe dreken do ta ha pastaj.....................
E di qe  do te besh dashuri para buke s ke faj
E di qe do me thuash -u ngope do me ?
E di qe qe sapo  te cohem nga krahu me ze........

----------


## augusta b

> e bera ne qetesi.
> ne qetesi te bertita dashurine time
> dhe mbusha tenden.
> duart e mia qe te preknin
> nje dridhje e ftohte mbi lekure
> arome pasioni dhe shije per ty.
> ......trupi jot sensual
> deshire qe djeg.
> shpirtrat tane qe fundosen
> ne nje trup te vetem.




qetesi....qetesi absolute ne duart e mia gjeta.
ne duart e tua humba,dhe ne shpirt ,qetesi.
ti me more larg,me derdhe atje shpirtin tend
qetesi.....ne humbje....dashuri....ekstaze.



nen aromen tende qetesi...arome e ngrohte
nen trupin tend,aroma ime pervelon atje
nen trupin tend me gjete,pa kerkuar,dridhjen time
dridhje ishte,eshte dhe perjete do te jete.


nje det plot me qetesi me dhe,nje nate psheretime
u clodha prej teje,ti fryme qetesie me dhe atje
qetesi e dale nga shperthimi i qiellit mbi det
nje nate e bardhe mbi qetesine e pafund te detit tim.

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

^ """qetesi e dale nga shperthimi i qiellit mbi det"""

Nuk e kuptova kete varg...mund te me shpjegoni pak metaforen...

----------


## augusta b

Ne enderr te gjeta atje ku perdite te kerkoj
forme e shenjte.
Ne paqe te enderroj,por lufte me dergon
forme e shpejte e kujteses sime.
Sa here ti fle te shoh me sy te etur
nje trup hyjnor
Nje trup hyjnor me dhe per pak ti jete.



Si kuptohet dashuria ne veten e trete?
Si kuptohet endrra qe pashe dhe atje
ne veten e trete te fola,te kerkova per te enderruar 
Te gjeta aty,shtatengjyresh qiell pas shiut te marre
Mallkim per te qene nje trup
Mallkim per te qene aty,ne enderr
Mallkim
te kerkoj! Formen tende
te harroj per te kujtuar........

----------


## Yrref

> me jep vullkanin,te te jap nje bote te re
> dhe ta quajme kete bote,gezim
> ta mbushim me drite,lumturi,hare
> me jep vullkanin,i shtrenjti im.
> 
> 
> preke me dore ate llave te nxehte
> ate llave qe s'behet kurre hi
> ate llave qe merr forme te shenjte
> ...


Bravo, bravisimo,

moti s'kisha lexuar dicka te hajrit, kaq erotike, kaq njerezore njekohesisht...

----------

